# SUMP BUILD: Simple DIY Jig



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thought I would share my experience with a simple jig I created. Made adhering the glass panes to the sump easy and accurate without having to worry about the glass pane moving while it cured/skimmed over.

Materials:
2x4 
4 small bolts and nuts
4 washers
4 lock washers
4 mirror clips
GE 1 All Purpose Silicone










































































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome and clean work!!! Totally kicked ass on my sump. Thx Marco !!
Never seen a tool like this and I researched the web tirelessly before building my sump. Brilliant !


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I used some old CD covers....
Am I cheap?

Nice jig!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats genius! Nice job!


----------

